# tclipse's new frogroom



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm setting up my new frogroom, and a flurry of rebuilt/new vivs over the next couple of weeks. Thought I'd post some pics while I'm at it.

I started a new thread because I wanted to separate myself from the noobish looking vivs I was putting together when I first started  Just for reference: Old room thread


Just one for today-

1.0.1 O. pumilio "Solarte/Cayo Nancy" - 18" cube Zoo Med - This one has been marinating for a few months now, I've been letting the springs/isos go nuts before putting the frogs in... I just put the finishing touches on it today. I'm likely going to extend the background onto the sides a bit, and maybe an orchid or two on the branches. I also added some ficus "Panama" near the top of the background, so it should fill up that empty space.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Pffft! Just one picture?! No kudos to you until you spill all the beans


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

All in good time  The frog tanks are all in a pile of a mess in the corner of my living room at the moment, and quite a few frogs are either in QT or temp tanks. 

A couple of extras to keep you occupied-

0.1.2 R. ventrimaculata "Iquitos" (Todd Kelly) - 12x12x18 Zoo Med - I'll be rebuilding this one, it somehow got millipedes in it recently when I haven't added anything to the tank in months  As soon as I can figure out if one of the new subadults is male, it will just be a 1.1 pair in here, having 3 frogs in this size tank doesn't sit right with me, even if they are vents. 









1.1 R. intermedius (Tarlton) - 12x12x18 Exo Terra - I won't be changing this tank, the pair is healthy and breeding so I'm going to let them do their thing. 









1.0.1 O. pumilio "El Dorado" (SNDF '08) - 12x12x18 - This is why I was gonna wait to take pics, but you asked for it. This setup is purely temporary until I build their new viv. 

No flash:








With flash: 









1.1 D. azureus - 15qt. quarantine tub - just to show how I do my quarantine setups. Turface with leaf litter, a few clippings & coco huts. If fecals come back positive, they go into a more sterile environment for treatment, but I like to give them some amenities while I'm waiting for the results. 

















I'd have to turn the room upside down to get anymore shots, so that'll have to do for now. Time to head out for a beer, more to come soon.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

tclipse said:


> I'm setting up my new frogroom, and a flurry of rebuilt/new vivs over the next couple of weeks. Thought I'd post some pics while I'm at it.
> 
> I started a new thread because I wanted to separate myself from the noobish looking vivs I was putting together when I first started  Just for reference: Old room thread
> 
> ...


Is that an Orthophytum at the bottom?


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Is that an Orthophytum at the bottom?


yeah, saxicola.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

IMHO, you didnt need to start a new thread. I like seeing how people's tank designs evolve. It gives me a glimpse of where I'll likely be heading.

Keep the pics coming and thanks for sharing!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I just figured out tonight that I'm staying at my parents' until I graduate college, they offered me a sweet deal I couldn't refuse so I took it... staying in tonight (tailgating early for the Skins game tomorrow, HTTR ) so the room build is in full effect. 

Here's the room I'm starting with down in the basement... the racks and rest of the vivs will be coming into the room once I get someone to help me move the heavy 90G off to the side.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Lookin good Teddy...looks like you are gonna have plenty of space for a cool frog room...can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks Field, I'm pretty excited to have everything set up again 



Zoomie said:


> IMHO, you didnt need to start a new thread. I like seeing how people's tank designs evolve. It gives me a glimpse of where I'll likely be heading.
> 
> Keep the pics coming and thanks for sharing!


Well, I linked it so the reference is still there, but I don't have those ugly vivs stinking up my page  

One of the few pics from the old thread worth seeing-









One more, of my 125G before it was sold to Angry Gary... looking back, I wish I had waited to build a tank this size until now, but was decent for my first viv I think-









I'm being lazy and using my phone for pics for now, I'll get some macro shots of the tanks/frogs when it's all put together (though I pretty much suck at using one).


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice and roomy! The room looks very promising.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Racks are up, still in the process of moving tanks downstairs... also got some live rock started in the 46 bowfront, and started cycling the 90G for freshwater. 

Saw this when I was carving some GS for an 18" cube... I guess Pac Man wanted to stop in and say whats up.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Looks good Teddy!


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

this looks great!! I'm getting ready to set up a herp/frog room and I'm watching this thread closely

I'm happy your parents are helping you with college!!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks guys... *most* of the tanks are downstairs at this point, still have to bring the cultures/supplies down, and then hook up the mistking.. have some new rack lighting on the way as well, the CFL fixtures are taking up too much vertical space. I'm building two vivs as I write this so I still have a lot of work to do. I'll post up some more pictures as I go.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Some progress-
















Should be done with the room & tanks in a few weeks, just trying to make some steady daily progress. 

Here's something I've been toying with on a few of the new vivs..... GS/redart combo backgrounds. Win-win  








The redart has been covered with a thin layer of peat/coco as well. IMO the GS/clay combo method gives the benefits of both without any real negatives that I can see. 

More to come in the next day or two.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

One of the Iquitos vents started calling shortly after I rebuilt their viv, great success...

1.1.1 R. ventrimaculatus "Iquitos"

















Obligatory dog picture (Kaia, 3yr old boxer)-









anddd few macro shots (this would be about my 4th-5th time ever using one.. bear with me ):

0.0.3 R. lamasi "orange"

















1.0 R. variabilis "highland/northern" (INIBICO)....  this is what creeping fig does- I haven't seen the frog in ~6 months, but he calls every day without fail. Looking for a lady for him if anyone has one available 









intermedius-


----------



## HiMonster (Sep 22, 2011)

is this ficus pumila?


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

yes, creeping fig and ficus pumila are the same thing. That tank has been planted for a little less than 1.5 yrs, and it started with a few small cuttings.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Probably should have made a separate build thread for this guy, but whatever.... here's a continuation of the 18" cube GS/clay combo BG jammmsss.









Waiting on the vivs I'm building to fill up the last spaces in the rack, and half the room is finished.... toying around with some different placement combos while I'm at it. I think I need more microfauna variety... kidding, I just realized I have one culture for each viv I own atm (the blue-topped shoeboxes)


----------



## nightowl (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking good Teddy.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

tclipse said:


>


are those lights the Marineland LEDs?


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Odyssea T5 fixtures... those were the 36" 2x39W model, ~$45 apiece.. I use a two of the 48" 2x54W models on the rack, you can see them in the most recent rack picture above ($60 a pop). 

The rest of the shelving is going to have regular T8 shoplights, these T5's are too bright for my pumilio, they've been in hiding during daylight hours since I installed them. The lights have been great for my thumbs & terrestrials though, even my shyer frogs like the orange lamasi and Iquitos vents have been noticeably more bold the past few days.... the broms are also coloring up nicely. 

The Iquitos vents are courting in a film canister as I type this... the male is just over 4 months old (according to the label on his growout at Sean Stewart's when I picked him up) and I've only had him for a couple of weeks. He just started calling yesterday and he's already gotten the girl, what a little stud. 

Back to work on the new vivs and some studying... might have a few more pics later tonight.


----------



## HiMonster (Sep 22, 2011)

tclipse said:


> yes, creeping fig and ficus pumila are the same thing. That tank has been planted for a little less than 1.5 yrs, and it started with a few small cuttings.


how do you keep the leaves so small, is there a dwarf type?… That tank looks sic btw, very nice with the green background..


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

HiMonster said:


> how do you keep the leaves so small, is there a dwarf type?… That tank looks sic btw, very nice with the green background..


There is a dwarf type, but the kind in the pic is the normal size. It's in a 20XH (extra high... the size of two ten gallons stacked on top of each other) so that might be why it looks smaller. For size reference if you look @ the most recent rack picture, it's off to the right of the rack on the ground.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Background finished on the 18" cube (GS/redart combo) late last night-


----------



## HiMonster (Sep 22, 2011)

tclipse said:


> There is a dwarf type, but the kind in the pic is the normal size. It's in a 20XH (extra high... the size of two ten gallons stacked on top of each other) so that might be why it looks smaller. For size reference if you look @ the most recent rack picture, it's off to the right of the rack on the ground.


Thanks! I'm definitly going to have to get me some of that stuff..


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

The Clay/GS combo background is finished- it will be holding 1.0.5 E. anthonyi "Rio Saladillo" once it grows in more, they'll be in QT for another 5 weeks so I'm hoping the Epipremnum pinnatum "Cebu Blue" (beautiful plant by the way, it's much more blue/silver in person) takes off a bit to give them more calling sites.... if not, I'll just add some more clay ledges or a small calathea/alocasia before the frogs go in. Once I get them sexed, it will probably just be a 2.1 trio and I'll trade the other 3. 

The large seagrape leaf in the front left corner is covering a tupperware container half filled with water for tad deposit... ninja water feature


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Your room is coming also very nicely. The anthonyi will love that tank.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

My god does a user-friendly camera work wonders for the photography noob.... new photos, taken with a Nikon D90.

2.0 O. pumilio "Solarte"

























1.1 R. intermedius









1.1.1 R. ventrimaculatus "Iquitos"









1.0.5 E. anthonyi "Rio Saladillo" (still in QT)









1.0.1 O. pumilio "El Dorado" (temp tank)

















0.0.3 R. lamasi "Orange"









0.0.4 D. tinctorius "Bakhuis" (growout)

















0.0.4 D. tinctorius "Matecho (growout)









0.1.1 D. tinctorius "Azureus" (quarantine)

















Still making progress on the room.. some SI eggs on the way as well as azureus tads (not from my prob. pair unfortunately), getting the tad/supply closet finished tomorrow. The planted 90G should be finished next week, and the reef tank probably by early November.


----------



## nguyenp209 (Jul 31, 2011)

Great frog room and beautiful frogs


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

A few pics from the 20G reef tank upstairs, everything in it will be moved into the 46 bowfront in the frogroom when it finishes cycling (pics taken under two ATI Blue+).


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

Stunning shots! 

A pity it's such a pain in the posterior to keep it all up to snuff. I looked into getting into reefing, once upon a time, but was scared off by everything I read. Oh well, I'll just sit back and enjoy your pics!


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Ah yes good ole ATI bulbs.


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

Awesome shots/tanks/frogs/frog room tclipse! What exactly are you doing to make that GS/clay background? I'm thinking about doing almost exactly the same thing in a few months, have you run in to any problems with the clay? Are you just mixing water with the redart clay or are you adding anything to it? If you're adding anything could you post pictures of the products and/or their specific name, it would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

The products are just in plastic bags so I doubt pictures would help much. Any local pottery store will have it all/can order it for you at no extra cost. My recipe is

3 qts redart
1 qt bentonite
1 qt Eco Earth (petco)
1 cup calcium carbonate

Mix the stuff, then add ~2 qts water, mix more, and it's ready to use. In that particular tank, I added a really thin layer of eco earth on top of the clay to give it that GS/coco look. It's holding together very well so far, and the coco is actually falling off of the GS more than it is the clay.


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

Awesome, good to know. I've got most of those ingredients already but I wasn't sure if I was missing anything. One more thing, do you have a water feature built over anything that is using that mix? I want to craft a waterfall in to a couple of my tanks and I'm trying to decide if I should coat the clay or how to handle it the best way.

Thanks again!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't, the most advanced water feature I have is a tupperware container filled with water  I did have two on my 125G, but that was a GS build... I really have no experience with clay & water features. You may want to look into a drip wall.

"Slow" and steady-


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

Awesome frog room!


----------



## lapidsilver (Sep 23, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Update, update, update!!!!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I'll do more pictures soon, a few new 10G's are finished but just got my last two vivs on Saturday. Two Oceanic 33 cubes, I have to do the measurements and find out if they will fit on the rack as verts, or if I'll have to pick up two more 18" zoo meds. 

Started planting the 90G freshwater tank, the 46BF reef is almost cycled and will be setting that up shortly also. 

Frog updates:
- Solarte is now 1.1, picked up a proven female and moved the extra male to his own 10 vert.
- Iquitos vents are now proven, 4 tads in the water.
- Azureus are now a proven 1.1, five eggs laid (3 bad, 2 made it into the water).
- Picked up a probable pair of Varaderos.
- Picked up one more Orange lamasi, courtesy of Roman/mantisdragon91 
- Lost one female Rio Saladillo, the sea grape leaf fell out of position and trapped her in the "pond" (deli cup)  Fixed the problem, but still bummed. 

Pics to come.... I also have a pair of something fun coming in the next two weeks or so, I'll keep my mouth shut until they come in and I get some pics


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

dtfleming said:


> Ah yes good ole ATI bulbs.


Yup, "ATI - making my $5 frags look fantastic since 2010"


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Damn man i need to come by sometime and check all this out. looks sweet


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Update time, a few pics-










Solarte

















Tarapoto imitator (proven 1.1)

















Pumilio "El Dorado"

















Matechos - this reminded me of Mitch's azureus comics..
"What the hell man, why are you feeding them first????"








nomnomnomnomnom









frog updates-
orange lamasi, rio saladillo anthonyi, CV imi, tarapoto imis all proven now (as well as the azureus, intermedius, iquitos vents from before)
picked up a large group of benedicta tads


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

"nomnomnom" - hahahaha

Very nice!

That a SW tank cycling? edit - haha nevermind!, thats what i get for not reading...


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

Love the room - really nice tanks and frogs. Best thing about it: tons of space to expand... jealous


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

From the picture it looks like your 46 gallon tank needs a skimmer and a little bit more flow. I would also switch out the silca based sand maybe be get a glass top. 


Nice Frog tanks!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Armson said:


> From the picture it looks like your 46 gallon tank needs a skimmer and a little bit more flow. I would also switch out the silca based sand maybe be get a glass top.
> 
> 
> Nice Frog tanks!


Hahaha thanks Byron... got a good laugh outta that one.


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Anything to update? How are the tads doing?


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Damn Teddy, you've been busy! Looking great man, what did you end up doing with those oceanic's??


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

ExoticPocket said:


> Anything to update? How are the tads doing?


Not much, everything that was breeding is still breeding... I did add a new pair of L. williamsi geckos in an empty 12x12x18 I had... benedicta tads are just starting to color up, a few intermedius fresh out of the water and some iquitos vents getting close to doing the same. Finals till the 20th so probably no new pictures until winter break.



cbreon said:


> Damn Teddy, you've been busy! Looking great man, what did you end up doing with those oceanic's??


Thanks man, I'm still building them up... had to wait 2 weeks for my clay mix ingredients to come into the local shop on special order. They just came in on Tuesday so once exams are over next Friday I'll be finishing those up.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Got a couple of new tanks built, and building two more to fill up the racks.... will post a pic update when I get some time. I messed up and used water from the tap outside (unfiltered) in the 90G/46G, so I'm having to start over from scratch as there's a buttload of algae. 

5 benedicta out of the water recently, I'll make sure to get some pics of them. They really are as red as you see in pictures, it's pretty insane.

Here's what I've got breeding right now:
-azureus
-Rio Saladillo anthonyi
-orange lamasi
-intermedius
-iquitos amazonica/vents 
-tarapoto imis
-cainarachi valley imis
-highland/northern variabilis


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Small photo update:

Found this little guy roaming the Solarte tank:
















There's a second froglet that's more orange, wasn't able to get a picture of him... pretty excited as I saw a little courting but not enough to think they were actually producing.

Mama Dukes:









Tarapoto imi female:









Cainarachi Valley imi female:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2012)

One day i will have my own frog room. Congrats on yours though!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice! Congrats on the froglets!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Some more pics:


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

what are the first 2 frogs?


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

goof901 said:


> what are the first 2 frogs?


#1 & 2: E. anthonyi "Rio Saladillo"
#3 "El Dorado" pumilio
#4 Cainarachi Valley imitator (same as nominal form, but with locale data)
#5 Tarapoto imitator
#6 Northern/Highland variabilis


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Lookin good buddy! The blue on the anthonyi is awesome. And congrats on the solarte froglet!


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

That eldorado is a fattie...lookin good man, and I will echo field's congrats for the solarte!


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

That C. Valley is awesome. I think imitators are absolutely the coolest frogs- I miss mine worse than any of the other frogs I've ever had. Let me know if you have a few offspring I can take off your hands!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks guys.



AlexD said:


> That C. Valley is awesome. I think imitators are absolutely the coolest frogs- I miss mine worse than any of the other frogs I've ever had. Let me know if you have a few offspring I can take off your hands!


I have some tarapotos out of the water (similar, but ranging from green/yellow to deep orange instead of just the standard greenish yellow), only one cainarachi valley right now (a few more on the way). Feel free to shoot me a pm if you're interested.


----------

